# Rechnen in SQL



## kesnw (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

kann ich direkt in SQL rechnen? Wenn ja wie?

Habe eine Spalte sperre_code SMALLINT(1);

Möchte sowas machen wie:

UPDATE table SET sperre_code = sperre_code + 1;

GEHT DAS?


----------



## kesnw (24. Oktober 2003)

Ok, funktioniert genau so. Danke


----------

